# Lückenbüßer



## uguban

Hi,

kann mir jemand sagen, ob es für 'Lückenbüßer' ein Äquivalent auf Spanisch gibt? In meinem Wörterbuch steht: 'tapaagujeros' und 'suplente', aber das erste hab ich bei der RAE nicht gefunden und das zweite scheint doch zu neutral zu sein.

Danke.


----------



## Berenguer

Hola
He buscado en tres diccionarios Alemán-Español diferente, y estas son las equivalencias a Lückenbüsser que me dan:
- tapagujeros
- suplente
- medio volante (es una forma familiar de decir "suplente", es decir algo o alguien que está a mano en caso de necesidad...creo que esta expresión deriva de las posiciones de los jugadores de fútbol)

Yo la interpretaría como suplente...quizás se podría concretar más según el contexto.

Un saludo


----------



## uguban

Hola:

El contexto sería p. ej. : Tengo un amigo, pero él me llama sólamente para quedar cuando su novia no tiene tiempo. En semejante situación en alemán se podría decir: "Ich bin doch nicht dein Lückenbüßer!" ¿Y en español? "Que no soy tu tapagujeros"?


----------



## Berenguer

uguban said:


> Hola:
> 
> El contexto sería p. ej. : Tengo un amigo, pero él me llama sólamente para quedar cuando su novia no tiene tiempo. En semejante situación en alemán se podría decir: "Ich bin doch nicht dein Lückenbüßer!" ¿Y en español? "Que no soy tu tapagujeros"?


Para ese supuesto se me ocurren dos posibilidades:

- ¡No soy tu plato de segunda mesa! --> a veces, equivocadamente en mi opinión, pero muy frecuente, se dice también "no soy tu segundo plato"
- No me puedes tener en la recamara (es decir, no me puedes tener ahí a la espera por si acaso)

Personalmente, la que más me gusta, y más uso es la segunda.

Un saludo.


----------



## uguban

Muchas gracias, Berenguer.


----------



## starrynightrhone

> No me puedes tener en la recamara (es decir, no me puedes tener ahí a la espera por si acaso)


 

En la recamara? Este modismo implica una relación amorosa o romántica, no? O también se usa entre amigos?


----------



## Berenguer

starrynightrhone said:


> En la recamara? Este modismo implica una relación amorosa o romántica, no? O también se usa entre amigos?



Sí, ciertamente suele usarse en un ambiente de "tercetos" amorosos (los tríos). Sin embargo también lo he oído extrapolado a ambientes simplemente de amigos.


----------

